# 91 oct vs 93 oct ?



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Depends on how aggressively the vehicle is tuned and how sensitive your buttocks Dyno is


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Tuner is correct


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Octane doesn't make power.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Sure they can push it a bit more on 93 but I’d stick to a tune if 91. Get as aggressive as 91 allows and with 93 should give some safety margins. Not too much gains left from 91-93


----------



## Modded_CRUZE (Sep 26, 2020)

Ok thanks guys much appreciated


----------

